# Another Brisket Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Gonna be down in Florida for a week of pier and surf fishin next week and I am taking some of this with me.

I fired the Ole Akorn last nite and did an overnite brisket cook again. I put it in at 8pm and took it off at 6am. I cut straight thru the brisket, separating the point end from the flat end. I have done this ,instead of the conventional separating of the point and flat, twice now. This way I can get the whole brisket on the Akorn and it allows for a wider slice. I cooked the point end on the extender rack over the flat on the main grate. Th Akorn held steady at 225* for the entire cook. I checked the temp at 10pm, 1am and 4am. I trust the Akorn to hold steady, but with briskets running $50-65, I did not want to take a chance. Here are some pics. I will post a plated pic at supper time.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

My Plate!


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks great. I'm sure it was good. Do you use rub on your brisket, if so what?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Bocefus said:


> Looks great. I'm sure it was good. Do you use rub on your brisket, if so what?


I use a Montreal Steak Seasoning/Espresso Powder wet rub/marinade. I mix olive oil,soy sauce, Montreal seasoning and espresso powder and marinate it it the concoction.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks, sounds great. Saw on the food network where a guy used coffee grinds on his brisket rub. Had other spices as well.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

That looks just fall apart good. 

As usual

Do you have to reload the akorn for that long? I'd like to get one but I think the wife would kill me if I add another meat cookin device to the porch


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

No. I have never had to reload during a cook and I have done two cooks that went over 24 hours. On average length cooks, there is typically half or more load of charcoal left.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Paymaster,

You sure "know how to hurt a guy" . . . That looks GREAT and now I'm STARVING !!!

Tight Lines !


----------

